# Arizona - Rob Zombie Haunted House



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

so just me.


----------



## JackLantern (Sep 29, 2014)

I went to the one in Pomona last year. It suffered from being quite a drive from, well everywhere. 

Being this is put on by the warped tour people, I have a feeling it will be exactly like last year. 

It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't great. Three mazes that you have to go though consecutively, with one being kind of silly. 

They have an area with vendors and GAN overpriced shirts. They also have some street performers. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rob Zombie (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the name!


----------

